# mal was formales



## tommileinspilot (11. Jun 2008)

Hallo, ich bin ganz neu hier und wüßte vorerst, welchen Tag o.ä. man hier benutzt, um 
java-code entsprechend darzusellen.

beste Grüße
Tom


----------



## The_S (11. Jun 2008)

_code_ in eckigen klammern

Hat aber nix mit Grafik- und Spieleprogrammierung zu tun


----------



## Quaxli (11. Jun 2008)

Und ist zudem über Buttons einspielbar..


----------

